# Is it advisable?



## Mr_Slicer (Mar 21, 2015)

Good day, pls I need your Opinion. I'm a young dude from Nigeria. I studied Public Administration in my Ordinary National Diploma(OND).... I'm planning to move to Dubai by next month. Pls can I get a Job that will earn me cool cash? Pls your thought


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No.


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

In all honesty you don't stand a chance of work in Dubai getting work with master masters degree or better is difficult. If I were you I would stay where you are


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

You might get a job but maybe not in the line of work you have a passion for. I know a few people without degrees that earn more than me and I have a degree. Dubai is all about not what you know (which can help) but who you know. 

Come to Dubai, experience how to search for jobs, network and have a timescale how long your willing to remain in Dubai before going back. 

I would refrain from using words such a "dude" and "cool" especially when you asking for help, as this can come across to cocky (i'm not saying you are) but god knows who reads these forums, possibly recruiters. 

- Try Linkedin
- Recruitment Agencies
- Network
- Attend Events (DIFC)

Good Luck


----------



## Mr_Slicer (Mar 21, 2015)

*God bless*

@Tahir29.... I really your opinion. Thanks a lot. GOD BLESS YOU.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

Dubai is all about not what you know (which can help) but who you know

probably one of the most accurate statements for a while. This is so true....

My wife cannot get a job in a profession she did for 20 years in the UK.. Philipinos cover all things medical for much less than a British person would consider acceptable.
Local companies have a tendancy to pay what they think they can get away with rather than whats decent so I'd stay put unless you have a job lined up.

Luckiy she doesn't need to work which makes things easier


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Navaron said:


> probably one of the most accurate statements for a while. This is so true...


Its really isn't.

If you have good qualifications, good experience, in a market where there is demand and have no contacts here you can get a good job on a decent package. Dubai is no different to anywhere else in that regard.

Where all the angst comes in, and people suggest different, is because they have skills in an area that is either not in demand, or is carried our equally well by someone from a different country with a much lower costs base and salary expectation.

For example a PowerPoint/Excel jockey/analyst from central London in the Financial sector, in a country where cheaper staff cannot even get into the country, is horrified to find out that out here a completely competent analyst/expert analyst can be sought for a fifth of their salary.

And then they say its who you know, not what you know.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> For example a PowerPoint/Excel jockey/analyst from central London in the Financial sector, in a country where cheaper staff cannot even get into the country, is horrified to find out that out here a *completely competent *analyst/expert analyst can be sought for a fifth of their salary.
> .


The "completely competent" of course is a "_completely_" subjective opinion, and in many cases, maybe not in the financial sector, but definitely the medical and technical fields, someone asking for one-fifth the salary may end up costing their employer much more in the long run......


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

They could of course, but salary is no indication of competence.

My point is that two Doctors for example, both trained at the same school, with the same qualifications, will earn markedly different salaries if they are in India or the USA.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Navaron said:


> Dubai is all about not what you know (which can help) but who you know
> 
> probably one of the most accurate statements for a while. This is so true....
> 
> ...


That's maybe true for non skilled professionals, candidates with no experience and candidates ready to do jobs different than their qualifications.

I knew nobody in Dubai, and I didn't even come here to search and got a few good offers, chose one and here I am.

I know many who were pursued to come work in Dubai as well.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Navaron said:


> My wife cannot get a job in a profession she did for 20 years in the UK.. Philipinos cover all things medical for much less than a British person would consider acceptable.


It works both ways, my (*F*ilipino) wife was a nurse for several years, and while in Dubai was one of the most respected at her place of work (even winning a couple of awards). 

Yet when her British Nurse Supervisor resigned, they went out and hired another fresh-off-the-boat British nurse to take the supervisor role, not even considering offering my wife a chance to interview for the role despite her knowing the hospital inside out, having the respect of all of the doctors and being damn good at her job.


----------

